# Need Help With Traction Control!!!!



## evs9684 (Sep 15, 2007)

My traction control is off and wont go back on, its stuck off for some reason. I have turned the car off... and on and left it off for a whole night in my garage and its still stuck on. i have tried holding in the button for minutes at a time and pressing the mode and set buttons and virtually every button in the car and holding them in and trying different combinations and the traction control still wont come back on... not that this is a huge problem but i live in Baltimore, MD and we have been getting some rain and possibly some snow sleet tomorrow into fri and this is my primary car so i dont wanna wreck it because ive only had it for 2 months, can anyone help me??? thank you!!!


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

try disconecting the battery for like 5 min, maybe that will reset it


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Try disconnecting the battery. I looked it up on the service manual and it says that if your T/C is allways on it can be one of two things your Electronic Brake Control Module is bad or your Instrument Cluster is malfunctioning.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

is it possible that the bulb is bad and the TC is actually working??
Easy enough to find out.


----------



## evs9684 (Sep 15, 2007)

ha ha i know for a FACT its off... trust me  and i tried disconnecting the battery and that didnt work either. So are there any other ideas before i have to make a waste of time trip to the dealer??


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

A problem with rear ABS sensors would shut it off too. Sometimes there's mud between the sensors and the 'rings' on the halfshafts. Take a look there, as well as the connections. Good luck.
JC


----------



## evs9684 (Sep 15, 2007)

thank you!!


----------



## 05BAADGOAT (Jan 10, 2008)

Did you ever get that problem fix, my car does that now and its just been sitting in the shop the battery been disconneted, how you fix i check everything like you did, thanks.


----------



## evs9684 (Sep 15, 2007)

well apparently it was my tail lights causing the problem , i got those led lights put in and they were pulling too many ohms or something and i need a resisitor which i still have to figure out but if i have my stock lamps in there are no problems so if you have diff tail lights in that could be your problem!! gl


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Might be a given, but have you checked your fusebox for blown fuses?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

evs9684 said:


> well apparently it was my tail lights causing the problem , i got those led lights put in and they were pulling too many ohms or something and i need a resisitor which i still have to figure out but if i have my stock lamps in there are no problems so if you have diff tail lights in that could be your problem!! gl


wow, that sounds crazzy! Wonder why would the TC use/monitor resistance through the tail light wires??


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

I had a similar problem w/ my traction control on the way to work today. It displayed the "trac off" indicator on the dash the whole time I was driving and wasn't able to turn it back on, the t/c button had no effect. Parked the car, went to work and when I started her up afterwards everything was fine. One time glitch or potential problem?? :confused


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm having the same problem with my gto,
I just put in some led's and as soon as I step on the break the T/C goes off and my Tachometer doesn't seem to be accurate.

What kind of resister is there for it? Is there some type of balace I could use similar to HID lights?

Are there any other ideas of how to get it to work besides putting the stock lights back on. I like the led's much better.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Led load resistor kits / LED resistor Installation Instructions

What do you guys think? Will it work?


----------



## evs9684 (Sep 15, 2007)

i just got new tail lights that arent leds and they work fine i ddnt feel like dealing with the resistor or anything like that and all the bodyshops and other car shops had no clue what the hell i was talking about so i just said screw it and yes i checked all the fuses to the person that said could it be a blown fuse... good luck to all that keeps them!!


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Where did you get them?
I may have to buy some new ones and sell these.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

This may sound crazy but I had the same problem back a few months ago and
it was actually the MAF sensor causing it. It had caused the ABS to shut
down which in turn caused the traction control to remain off. Don't ask me
how. It was replaced under warranty, and I watched while they did all the trouble shooting. When they replaced the MAF sensor all was normal again. I had a thread on it at the time. I'll try to dig it up.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

*Here's my original thread...*

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/traction-control-off-13486/


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I went to checkers auto and they had resistors in stock.
They had a whole section of LED lights.
I installed them to the tail lights and after a few adjustments my traction control is working again. I didn't have any problems with my cruise like others have mentioned.

If they are connected wrong your break lights will turn on with head lights.

My only problem now is when I have the key turned only to ignition and all the lights on the dash come on, when I turn it off the engine light stays on.
I take the key out and restart and it's back to normal.

The good thing I did was splice everything into the "light" side of the wires, so if I run into problems I can put the stock back in and take it to the dealer for warrenty work.


----------



## evs9684 (Sep 15, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> Where did you get them?
> I may have to buy some new ones and sell these.


Matrix Racing- Euro Altezza Tail Lights, Clear Projector Headlights, Auto Accessories, and Performance Parts for Cars & Trucks that is where i got my new ones so i didnt have to deal with the resistor thing or anything else i just popped these in and had no problems, obviously they sell the leds too so dont buy those!!! ha ha


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I wish I had did more research before I got them.
I bought them off Ebay so I don't think there is much chance of refund. I guess I could try to sell them and buy the regular ones.

Anyway I got them working pretty good so far


----------

